# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  ورونا حل المصران

## حنين المريخ

*فكرة جميله ومفيدة
انا بشتكى من الصغر من المصران وما تقولو لى اكل حاجات ما بتضر لان جنى اكل
الليبراكس زهجت منو وبقا ما بعمل لي اى حاجه ياريت تورونى حاجه تنفعنى
وكتر الله خيركم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*علاج سخن وداير صبر

وأنا والله جربته والحمد لله ساعدني كتير


الوصفة:

ملعقتين عسل نحل ( شرط يكون صافي وأصلي) تشربها الصباح قبل ما تتناول أي حاجة

ولأنه العسل سخن ممكن تدوبها في الأيام الأولي في كمية قليلة من الماء الصافي وتقلل كمية

الماء كل يوم حتي تتعود وبعد ذلك تواصل استعمال ملعقتين العسل بدون ماء

وأتمني لك عاجل الشفاء
*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

علاج سخن وداير صبر

وأنا والله جربته والحمد لله ساعدني كتير


الوصفة:

ملعقتين عسل نحل ( شرط يكون صافي وأصلي) تشربها الصباح قبل ما تتناول أي حاجة

ولأنه العسل سخن ممكن تدوبها في الأيام الأولي في كمية قليلة من الماء الصافي وتقلل كمية

الماء كل يوم حتي تتعود وبعد ذلك تواصل استعمال ملعقتين العسل بدون ماء

وأتمني لك عاجل الشفاء



نصر الدين فاتح عيادتك بتاعت الاعشاب جنب عيادتي اصبر لي بعد الكوره:3_2_10[1]::fgf2:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

نصر الدين فاتح عيادتك بتاعت الاعشاب جنب عيادتي اصبر لي بعد الكوره:3_2_10[1]::fgf2:



راجيك وبنتفق 

مش في شتلة كدة قالوا الوالي والارباب اتفقوا
*

----------


## حنين المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

علاج سخن وداير صبر

وأنا والله جربته والحمد لله ساعدني كتير


الوصفة:

ملعقتين عسل نحل ( شرط يكون صافي وأصلي) تشربها الصباح قبل ما تتناول أي حاجة

ولأنه العسل سخن ممكن تدوبها في الأيام الأولي في كمية قليلة من الماء الصافي وتقلل كمية

الماء كل يوم حتي تتعود وبعد ذلك تواصل استعمال ملعقتين العسل بدون ماء

وأتمني لك عاجل الشفاء



شكرا ليك اخى نصر الدين حاجربو وانشاءالله ينفع وادعى ليك
ملاحظة انا اخت ولست اخ 
*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*انا مصراني كرهني اي حاجة
الموية بتهيجو لي
ماتاكل ماتاكل ماتاكل
خليت الاكل بقيت اقرد عيش ساااااااي وابلو بموية
جربت كل الحبوب 
وعسل النحل
والنعنان
ولبن الابل
والحال في حالو
غازات 24 ساعة بطن زي الدلوكة تهبشة ساي تدندن
قلق نص الليل 
وهم خيالات تخلعك
بقيت اتمني الليل مايجي 
سهر الليل كلو


اعمل شنو
والله وزني اتقسم نص بالنص
فضل لي كم يوم في الدنيا دي ماعارف
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*والله المصران ده معظم السودانين عندهم لانهم ما بعتنو بنفسهم والاكل السودانى كلو دهون
الحال من بعضو والله انا كمان مشكلتى المصران يا ريت يورونا اخوانا الدكاترة نعمل شنو
                        	*

----------


## معتز محمد حسن

*اخي العزيز اتبع الادوية دي وبالشفاء ان شاء 
كلارثرو مايسين 500
حبه يوميا
اموكسيل 500 
2كبسولة صباح ومساء لمدة 14 يوم
لانسيد 30
كبسولة يوميا
*

----------


## قنوان

*المصران العصبي 

القولون العصبي Irritable bowel syndrome  
هل تعاني عادة من آلام غامضة ومتكررة في البطن؟ هل تكثر عندك الغازات؟ هل تجد صعوبة وعدم ارتياح أثناء التغوط؟ إن كان كذلك فربما تعاني من القولون العصبي او ما يعرف لدينا بالمصران العصبي.. فما هو القولون العصبي ؟ وكيف نتجنبه ... 
القولون العصبي:
هو حالة يتفاعل أو يتعامل فيها الجهاز الهضمي للشخص بطريقة غير طبيعية لأنواع محددة من المأكولات أو المشروبات أو عند تعرض الشخص لبعض الحالات النفسية فينتج عن هذا التعامل الغير طبيعي للجهاز الهضمي أعراض مثل انتفاخ في البطن وكثرة الغازات و آلام غامضة ومتكررة و إسهال أو إمساك. وحالة القولون العصبي هو اعتلال وظيفي مؤقت ومتكرر للجهاز الهضمي وليس بمرض عضوي. 
أسباب القولونالعصبي: 
تتمثل أسباب القولون العصبي (أي الأسباب التي تؤدي إلي اعتلال وظيفي مؤقت في عمل الجهاز الهضمي) بالآتي:
التدخين.
شرب الكحول.
بعضالحالات النفسيةالتي يكون فيهاالشخص قلق أو مكتئب أو حزين
4.بعض المأكولات والتي يختلف نوعها من شخص إلي آخر ومن هذه المأكولات الفلافل ؛ الشطة الحارة الخضروات الغير مطبوخة كالخيارأو الفجل ؛ الفول ؛ العدس وشرب القهوة 
أعراض وعلامات حالة القولون العصبي: 
1.ألم في البطن متكرر ومفاجئ مصحوب بالرغبة في التغوط وعادة ما يذهب الألم بالتغوط.
2.تغير في حالة التغوط الطبيعي إما بإسهال أو إمساك. 
3.ظهور غازات عبر الفم والشرج. 
4.انتفاخ بالبطن وأحيانا تقلصات مرئية.
5.عدم الارتياح أثناء التغوط والإحساس بعدم التغوط الكامل . 
لست وحدك من يعاني من حالة القولون العصبي:
حالة القولون العصبي مشكلة صحية واسعة الانتشار بين كثير من الناس حيث تصل نسبة الانتشار من 10 إلي 20 شخص لكل مائة شخص في كل من أمريكا وأوربا وتقل النسبة قليلا في آسيا وأفريقيا. 
النساء اكثر إصابة من الرجال:
حسب إحصاءات الدول الغربية فان النساء اكثر إصابة من الرجال بنسبة الضعف إلى ثلاثة أضعاف وربما كانت المشاعر المرهفة للمرأة وسرعة تقلبات مزاجها والجانب النفسي لها سبب في ذلك . 
العلاج الناجح لحالةالقولون العصبي لا يوجد علاج قطعي ونهائي لحالة القولون العصبي ؛ فهو مثل مرض الحساسية الذي قد يكون عند شخص بينما لا يكون عند شخص آخر رغمتساويهما ربما حتى في أنواع المأكولات التي يناولونها وتتم معالجة حالة القولونالعصبي بالآتي: 


أولا: الإرشادات 

إذاكانت الأدوية هي الأساس في علاج أي مرض فان في حالة القولون العصبي تكون الإرشادات والنصائح هي الأساس ومن هذه الإرشادات : 
ابتعد عن القلق والاكتئاب بقدر الاستطاعة
ابتعد عن شرب الكحول والحمد لله فان المسلمين ملتزمين بهذا الأمر امتثالا لشرع المولى عز وجل وإنما ذكرته من باب الذكر لا غير .
ابتعد عن شرب القهوة حيث وجد في حالات كثيرة أنها تساعد علي ظهور أعراض القولون العصبي .
مارس الرياضة بشكل منتظم .
أوقف التدخين فورا . 

أعد التفكير في اختيار أصناف غذائك فحاول أن تبتعد عن المأكولات التي ترى أنها تثير حالة القولون العصبي عندك حيث أنه لا يستطيع الطبيب تحديدها لك فهي تختلف من شخص لآخر ومن المأكولات التي قد تثير حالة القولون العصبي عند الأشخاص الذي يعانون من وجود هذه الحالة هي الفول ؛ العدس ؛ السلطة ؛ الخضروات الغير مطبوخة ؛ الفلافل ؛ الشطة الحارة
رغم أن إضافة بعض الخضروات كالخيار والجرجير والفجل قد يثير حالة القولون العصبي عند بعض الأشخاص إلا أنها عند بعضهم قد تكون علاج ومخفف لحالة القولون العصبي والذي يقرر 
هذا الأمر الشخص نفسه وبمساعدة الطبيب 
أشرب كميات كبيرة من الماء وخاصة في حالة الإمساك 

ثانيا: الأدوية
الأدوية التي تساعد علي تنظيم حركة عضلات الجهاز الهضمي وبعضها يساعد علي التخفيف من حدة أعراض حالة القولون العصبي .لانسيد حبه يوميا
معلقه بوليسان جل قبل الوجبه بنص ساعه
رويان كبسوله يومبا 
هيوسين حبوب اذا كان في مغص
تجارب جديده وفعاله للريفاكسمبن 3 مرات يومبا لمده 3 يوم
واضافه او نقصان علاج حسب الاعراض
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز محمد حسن
					

اخي العزيز اتبع الادوية دي وبالشفاء ان شاء 
كلارثرو مايسين 500
حبه يوميا
اموكسيل 500 
2كبسولة صباح ومساء لمدة 14 يوم
لانسيد 30
كبسولة يوميا



عفوا معتز :
الوصفة الطبية التى شاركت بها هى جزء من العلاج الرباعي لمرضى القرحة الاثنى عشريّة والمعديّة 
*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*حاجة جديد وصلتي اسي

ينسون                ب 1 جنيه
كراويه                ب 1 جنيه
حلبه مسحونه        2 ملعقه
حرجل                 2 ملعقه
شيح                   4 معالق
سكر                   5 معالق

تنسحن جميعها  مع بعض 
تاخذ معلقه كبيره بعد الاكل 3 مرات في اليوم
لمدة اربعه ايام
بعد زالك تاخذ معلقة كبيرة مرة في اليوم
والله الشافي
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*الحلبة براهو بادى الواجب الدفاعى
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنين المريخ
					


ملاحظة انا اخت ولست اخ 



  
















مع كامل الاحترام
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*كلمة اخ تشمل الذكر والانثى كما الولد التى تعنى الاثنين معا ولكم التقدير ياغندور
تخريمة
اخوانا فى شمال النيل يقولون كلنا اخوات
                        	*

----------


## ilovesudan

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 
قنوان جزاك الله خيرا 
فقد اوفيت الشرح والعلاج والوقاية
فاننا ممن اعاني من القولون حفظكم الله

شكرا كثيرا علي الشرح الوافي
                        	*

----------


## حنين المريخ

*اخى عبده عبدالرحمن انا لم اقصد اى شي من تعقيبي لكلمة اخت ولكن للتوضيح والتعارف 
ولكل الاخوة الود
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*والله ما قصرتي يا دكتورة من زمان روحي مارقة وما قادر امشي لطبيب عشان يقول لي مريض خوف ساكت لكن في الايام دي الموضوع استفحل ودخلت اخذ استشارتكم لقيت الموضوع جاهز

مع خالص شكري
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ilovesudan
					

الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 
قنوان جزاك الله خيرا 
فقد اوفيت الشرح والعلاج والوقاية
فاننا ممن اعاني من القولون حفظكم الله

شكرا كثيرا علي الشرح الوافي



 اخي العزيز نحن في الخدمه
                        	*

----------


## عزيز عرديب

*شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات الجميلة دى

انا واحد من الناس المعذبهم المصران العصبي دا 

كان ما بمر اسبوع ما يكون مسهرنى الليل وموريني الويل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اختي قنوان هل التهاب المعدة يسبب التهاب في الاثني عشر
                        	*

----------

